# access windows server through bsd gateway



## chamba (May 17, 2010)

Hi all, 

i have a freebsd box running as gateway and inside the lan i have a windows server running domain controller ad active directory. How can i access it from outside via Remote Desktop Application so i can admin all my domain controller remotely.

Now I'm using the basic firewall rules from FreeBS (/etc/rc.firewall rules "OPEN").

The LAN interface of the gateway is 192.168.10.1 and the Windows server is running on 192.168.10.130.

regards/ through


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2010)

Ssh to your freebsd box and use an ssh tunnel.

`$ ssh -L8933:windows.server:3389 [email]user@freebsd.box[/email]`

Now use the remote desktop client to connect to localhost:8933.

Do NOT forward port 3389 to your Windows server, it will be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## chamba (May 17, 2010)

it's not working, 

let me be more specific, i'm on a different LAN, at home and the freebsd.box has two interfaces, one PUBLIC and another LAN=192.168.10.1 

I ssh to the freebsd.box and there i runned the command `$ ssh -L8933:192.168.10.130:3389 [email]chamba@freebsd.box[/email]` and it asked me again the password and i type

After that from my Remote Desktop says 
	
	



```
connections to host localhost:8933 was closed
```

what could be the problem?

regards/


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2010)

chamba said:
			
		

> I ssh to the freebsd.box and there i runned the command `$ ssh -L8933:192.168.10.130:3389 [email]chamba@freebsd.box[/email]` and it asked me again the password and i type


Run that command on the client machine you are connecting from. Not on the FreeBSD machine itself.


----------



## chamba (May 17, 2010)

OK, now it tries to connect but says connections to host localhost:8933 was closed


```
$ channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Operation timed out
```


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2010)

The freebsd box needs to be able to access the windows server. The tunnel will end there and a connection from the freebsd box to port 3389 will be made to the windows server.

You may need to allow that traffic on the firewall.


----------

